# Some advice....



## happycx (Jul 6, 2003)

A few months ago I purchased a Specialized Allez Elite. It was too small and didn't feel tight under moderate pedaling. I have since started looking at the 2005's as they come out. My budget is not extreme, so I have to be conservative. I have been looking at a few bikes, specifically, the 2005 R 700 and R 900.

I would love Campy on the bike but its not necessary.

The current MSRP I have been quoted is:

R700 - $1199.00

R 900 - $1599.00

Now to the questions. I am 6'0" and around 210 right now, and shedding it every day. Not a fat rider, mind you, but a person who is trying to go from stocky to lean. I am concerned that the CAAD 7 might be too flimsy a frame for me, and wonder even more about the CAAD 8 on the 900.

One, is the pricing pretty close? The 05 Allez Elite is $1099.00 and the Trek 1500 is $1099.00, so to me, the R 700 with nicer frame and some other solid upgrades (Shimano wheels versus ALEX on the Spec and a double, not triple on the Trek) tell me this is the way to go. 

Two, will the frame hold up under me? I am not hard on bikes, in fact, just the opposite. I just need some more info. WHen I test ride, they are fine. I am looking more at the long haul.

Three, I am very limited on budget. Should I go for the R 900 with the CAAD 8, or stick with the 700, which is more than enough bike for me?

Thanks!

One more thing: I like all three colors (Metallic Saffron (gloss), Patriot/Lazer Blue two tone, and Matte Grey). Give me your vote!

R5000 used to simulate paint job.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

I have an '04 R1000, which is a CAAD7 frame. It also came with the Ksyrium Elite wheels. When I started riding it, I was around 250 pounds (Beginning of June).

End of August now, and i'm right at 220. The bike now has about 2000 miles on it, and it is rock solid. The Ksyrium wheels are just as true as the day I got them.

So...my experience has shown that Cannondales hold up great with bigger riders. When it's time to upgrade, the first frame i'll consider will be the Six13.


----------



## Just Sam (Feb 24, 2004)

happycx said:


> I would love Campy on the bike but its not necessary.
> 
> I am concerned that the CAAD 7 might be too flimsy a frame for me, and wonder even more about the CAAD 8 on the 900.
> 
> ...


Why would you love Campy, because you prefer the way the shifters work/feel or just because it's Campy? If its because you prefer the way the shifters feel/work then go for the R900, thats assuming you can overcome the issue that it looks like is your main issue, price.

The R700 is a very nice bike and for $400.00 less. The CAAD7 frame is marginally heavier (you'll never notice it) and is a great frame. If Campy/Shimano isn't an issue you can save some money now and in the next couple years as the components wear out you can replace them with Ultegra/Dura-Ace, the frame will last many seasons of training use.

My vote would be the R700 in Patriot/Lazer Blue (that Saffron is hideous!)

Just for the record I'm at 175 now, I started using a CAAD7 frame at 186 lbs. It has survived 1500 miles this season and a bike vs. Durango accident without a problem.


----------



## happycx (Jul 6, 2003)

*Thanks for some advice...*

The statement about Campy....all I am trying to say is that I don't really care one way or the other. They both have their positives and negatives. As I was shopping around, I found that RepartoCorse is selling their Veloce group for $494.00. If I'm not mistaken, the difference in the two bikes is $400.00. So to add on to your response, spend another 94.00 and be well on the way to another bike (cyclocross). Or, save the money and put it into other things. I think the 700 is competitively priced (still a little high), but the gains are greater.

Incidentally, I rode a 2003 R2000 on Sunday (CAAD 7) and loved it. However, this shop was trying to sell this particular model with Sora hubs and CXP 21 rims.......all for the measly price of $1999.00 (on sale!). 

I have to agree about the Patriot Blue. I think its the way to go. Thanks!


----------



## the_dude (Jun 25, 2004)

*Noooooooooooooooooooo*

not the blue. i'm diggin' the saffron. nice and different. but that matte grey is damned sweet looking as well. if you want something different, go saffron. if you want something stealthy and sexy, go grey. but whatever you do, don't go blue.

the_dude


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Cannondale has no frame flex. I am 5' 10" and 215lbs, believe me the bike is solid. If anything the bike will jar your fillings loose. Go anything with 105 or above, but not sora or tiagra.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Well if you have some time shop around for a 2004 Allez Comp, for 1600 MSRP you get full Ultegra and a stiff frame set. I just bought my GF a 2004 R1000 this spring and am marginal with it. The frame is stiff yea, but the componenets are different, the "Cannondale" version brakes etc. However that isn't much of a problem the paint and overall finish is what really got me. My Allez Comp is perfect, her decals are crooked, and just a bit off. I don't know, all in all it is a nice bike, don't get me wrong. For the money however I would never buy another C'dale unless it was a higher end version. Best of luck, however dont't count out other Specialized bikes, I LOVE my Allez Comp and the Red/Pearl combo is just amazing. Not to mention there is VERY little difference between my frame and their top of the line S-Works frameset. Don't me to count down the C'dale in their own forums, they are great bikes, I just wondered in here and I thought I'd give my expirience. BTW my GF loves her bike the black and pink flames are perfect for her!

Kyle


----------

